# Share your Beautiful miniature horses



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse

Here's my 16 year old blue roan stallion named SILVER SPURS STEEL MIRAGE (AKA Blue) He's only 28" tall. he's AMHA.




Here's my Strawberry Roan 4 year old stallion named RNL DESTINY'S DREAM DE MONTECILLO (AKA Dusty) He's only 34 1/4" he's AMHR.




Heres one of my new mares a Bay Appaloosa mare named SHOWCASE APT TO BE TREASURED (AKA Treasure).




my paint mare Rosie.




My blue roan yearling filly




my bay mare and her 2011 filly.


----------



## REO

They're cute!






I love my kids too!





I'd have trouble picking out only a few to post!



But you can visit them on my website if you'd like!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

They are adorable. I am with REO though and couldnt possibly pick only a couple to post so feel free to browse my website too



!


----------



## Jill

I have lots of pictures of all my horses on my website. Please check out www.whinny4me.com or www.showminis.com . BUT, here are a few of my favorite pictures:


----------



## LindaL

You can check out my website as well...but I will post my boy's pic...





"Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado"

2009 AMHR/ASPC 35" black bay stallion

National Futurity winner

National Top Ten


----------



## chandab

Love all my horses and you can see them all on my website, but we took new pics of my newest addition this morning, so will post a couple of those.

Here's Little Kings Cat on Top (Buckeroos Top Cat son):


----------



## Heart of Gold Minis

I too have trouble picking just a couple... But I'll try





This is my mare, Rivenburgh's Sami Lane, in action. She's AMHA/AMHR and 50% aeronosa.




And this is my ASPC/AMHR Gelding, McCarthy's Golden Opportunity (HOF)




Some of y'all's horses are just gorgeous



.


----------



## targetsmom

You can see most of them on our website using the link below. The exception is Buckeye WCF Last Dance that has been here just a week now:






All our minis are pintos, most are trained for halter obstacle, many for hunter and driving too. Well, Dancer has just started her training.


----------



## bev66

I have several that i think are breathtaking-- but this little guy is quickly moving up the list-- 2011 colt---PP Cajun Blues-- if he doesnt sell soon he may end up being a keeper..


----------



## minimomNC

Here are a few of my favorites photos of my small herd.

RHA Mercury Rising - AMHA World Champion, AMHR National Champion




RHA Splash Of Curry - AMHR/ASPC 2 year old stallion showing at Nationals for the first time this year.




Unos Carolina Showgirl Of LTF - AMHR/ASPC 2010 AMHR 3x Res National Champion over




You can see all of these and the rest on my website as well.


----------



## Jill

New shots of "Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You", a/k/a Squirt, that I just saw today. He's a solid black 2yo under 29" heavily Red Boy bred 3x National Champion stallion that I co-own with Erica Killion


----------



## NickelsChram

My only mini Owsley Forks Nickles Charm. He is my first mini and my first show horse.


----------



## Taylor Richelle

I only have 3 miniature horses

First off is my "Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer" - 'Sox' He's my world. "He may not be perfect. but he's mine and thats that best thing in the world"











Then "Funny Farms Crimson Knight" - 'Knight' He's my moms show gelding. He was just gelded a few weeks ago so he's still chunky as he's been off exercise hehe and he's 28" so he's kinda hard to keep weight off, darn the small ones!















Last but not least, "Mountain Views Playday" - 'Josh' He is my first mini, and the pasture pet, he attends fun shows only with us. He's the barn ham



I'm hoping to get him driving one day because I think he'd make on heck of a driver!


----------



## MindyLee

Here are all of mine at Silver Maple Miniatures in Michigan...

STALLIONS:

Little Kings Sentra Supreme _- _31.75" smutty buckskin roan - _(King Supreme SON)_

HFM Rio Bravo - 30.5" bay _(Komokos/Johnstons/GMB bred)_

_ _

MARES:

Miniature Dreamlands Misty J - 29" silver dapple _(Komokos Fancy Pants g-daughter)_

WestWinds Bay Lady Of BuckOff - 33.50" bay with lacing _(King Supreme/Buckeroo g-daughter)_

Zephyr Woods Little Prancer - 32" bay roan _(King Supreme /Buckeroo g-daughter)_

Alvadars Champagne Elegance - 34" buckskin _(Flight Of Facncys Champagne Taste DAUGHTER)_

Silver Maple Zahara Supreme - 27.75" buckskin roan _(King Supreme g-daughter)_

Silver Maples Bay Queen Supreme - 24" bay roan _(King Supreme g-daughter)_



















qqqqqqqqqqqqqq.bmp

im17.bmp


----------



## PaintNminis

Okay Jill I am in Love with Squirt! He is like a Tiny Version

of the "Black Stallion"





you can check out my Website for Pics

(I will have new Pics in the next couple of Weeks Hopefully



)

http://www.desertrealmhorses.com/


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

You can see all of ours on our website: Lucky C Acres or search us on facebook





Here's my pride and joy, my heart horse, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome:






One of his kids, "Copper" 2011 silver bay roan colt:






And finally his first daughter, "Destiny" 2011 black solid filly:






My other 2011 filly "Faline", by my junior stallion:






One of my favorite broodies, "Daisy"


----------



## Jill

PaintNminis said:


> Okay Jill I am in Love with Squirt! He is like a Tiny Version
> 
> of the "Black Stallion"


Thanks



I can't stop day dreaming about this little man





BUT, you know how these little stallions are! Compressed within is 17hh of personality and they say "tiny" is a four letter word


----------



## Riverrose28

Taylor Richelle said:


> I only have 3 miniature horses
> 
> First off is my "Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer" - 'Sox' He's my world. "He may not be perfect. but he's mine and thats that best thing in the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then "Funny Farms Crimson Knight" - 'Knight' He's my moms show gelding. He was just gelded a few weeks ago so he's still chunky as he's been off exercise hehe and he's 28" so he's kinda hard to keep weight off, darn the small ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, "Mountain Views Playday" - 'Josh' He is my first mini, and the pasture pet, he attends fun shows only with us. He's the barn ham
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get him driving one day because I think he'd make on heck of a driver!


I think SOX is beautiful! lovely eye and head! I have too many to post, but maybe I'll pick a couple of favorites and post them. Oh, most of mine look like beach balls this time of year, too hot to work them, but they still eat!


----------



## Miniequine

Nice minis you guys



)

Here are my kids all 5 of them !



) And my Panda... who is now home and totally loving me spoiled



)

Semi - RFM Dark Knights Simplisensational ~ World Champion producer

ayear after she foaled Amber...






This is Semi's daughter Amber Idol ~ 2010 World Champion 28" and under Futurity






Panda ~ Ravenwood Aristocrat Only the Best ~ Supreme and east Coast Champion Junior mare, Top Ten honor roll and Top 5 World Show






Moose ~ My First Mini.. She's precious and she knows it !!






Maggie ~ my Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man Daughter and her filly Pink Rodeo Magic 09' filly


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse

All are BREATHTAKING! I plan on breeding Treasure to Dusty for a 2013 appaloosa foal and Rosie to Blue for a 2013 pinto foal hopefully.


----------



## wrs

Enjoying this thread. Alot of gorgeous horses out there.






Here's our little herd.





Mission Creek Strike Me Fancy (Striker), 31" Gelding






Saxon Mount Aristocrat of Turo (Ari), 31" Stallion






WRS First Lady (Princess), 32.5" Mare






Ericas Taking the Spotlight (Destiny) 30" Filly






WRS Silver Axel (Axel) 34.75" Gelding






Bar Ls Grand Prix (Dunny) 34" Mare


----------



## lucky lodge

Miniequine said:


> Nice minis you guys
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Here are my kids all 5 of them !
> 
> 
> 
> ) And my Panda... who is now home and totally loving me spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Semi - RFM Dark Knights Simplisensational ~ World Champion producer
> 
> ayear after she foaled Amber...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Semi's daughter Amber Idol ~ 2010 World Champion 28" and under Futurity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda ~ Ravenwood Aristocrat Only the Best ~ Supreme and east Coast Champion Junior mare, Top Ten honor roll and Top 5 World Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moose ~ My First Mini.. She's precious and she knows it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie ~ my Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man Daughter and her filly Pink Rodeo Magic 09' filly







Iam gob smacked your horses are just stunning



:wub



:wub


----------



## Miniequine

lucky lodge said:


> Iam gob smacked your horses are just stunning
> 
> 
> 
> :wub
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


Thankyou ! I love them to pieces.



and have a Princling due any time.....



)))


----------



## lucky lodge

If i had plenty of money id be buying some of all of your horses...that is what iam trying to acheive here in australia stunning horses like that


----------



## dreaminmini

We have 4 horses. i love all of them but my mare Fleur has stolen my heart. She did from the first time I saw her picture.

JEM Break N Pattern (Fleur)










Cornerstone Lil Peek-A-Boo, our first mini, and my son's horse. This little guy is a one in a million.

JEM Duke It Out (Duke)





Claybury Framed By Reign (Eddy)Our latest addition


----------



## CheyAut

Such beautiful minis! Mine can be seen at www.CheyAutRanch.com but here's my boys

CheyAuts Royal Chianit/C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti, AMHA/AMHR/FBR 34" black appy






Timberview High Stakes Gambler, AMHA/AMHR 33.5" silver buckskin appy






VFG El Arlequin, AMHA/AMHR/FBR 33" black leopard






SWA It's Go Time By Rolex, AMHR (will be hardshipped to AMHA next month) 31" homozygous champagne


----------



## CheyAut

And the young boys...

CheyAuts Write Out Loud, AMHA/AMHR/FBR 28" silver black appy yearling

young, shaved silvers look white










He's a fatty right now *rolls eyes* but you can see his purdy color here






CheyAuts Royal Bulletproof, AMHA/AMHR silver black appy weanling






CheyAuts Symphony of Sound, AMHA/AMHR black appy weanling


----------



## Melinda Dean

Here are my pair and a spare. Chester and Buck are closely matched except for tail color. Lil' Bit is my spare, like that little spare tire that comes with a modern car. Hopefully one day he will be the lead for a tandem when I learn how to do that. Baby Chester (in the middle), is still learning to long line but loves hitting the trail for our 3 in hand walks around our fenced in property. The older geldings are already pretty solid recreational driving minis.


----------



## kayla221444

dreaminmini said:


> Claybury Framed By Reign (Eddy)Our latest addition


He is BEAUTIFUL! Looks like a full size APHA horse


----------



## Taylor Richelle

Deleted...opps


----------



## markadoodle

Here are our 4 main show Minis.

Our Jr Stallion.






Gelding.






Mares.


----------



## drk

This is my yearling colt and a future herd sire: DRK BLAZE N LIL FEATHER. Sired by BEAR BRANCH PAINTED FEATHER and my black Overo mare out of NOSTALGIA SHOW ME THE MONEY











2009 Junior Mare DRK TINOS LIL TRIXIE






Junior mare CCMF PIANO MANS PRELUDE






Mares:

SIX GEMS SHEZA SPOTTED SENSATION






BLUE CHIPS FORMALATTIRE MASTERPIECE (in foal to ALLIANCE PIANO MAN or 2012)


----------



## Hayley~Diaz

He looks really similar to my stallion! Same build, height, but my boy is a bay pinto with one blue eye



LindaL said:


> You can check out my website as well...but I will post my boy's pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado"
> 
> 2009 AMHR/ASPC 35" black bay stallion
> 
> National Futurity winner
> 
> National Top Ten


----------



## Bizekl

Here's my newest Family member, Tamale! He's 30", AMHA/AMHR, and just a cuddle bug!...


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Beautiful horses everyone!

I don't want to flood this with photos, so I'll just post a few of my favorites...the rest of my horses can all be seen on my website





Blue Stars Hotrod Harley, my smokey grullo pinto stallion whom I bought last year as the final addition to my stallion lineup.






This mare is my perlino pinto Buckeroo grandaughter, I kept her 2010 filly, and her 2011 colt was my pick out of all my colts this year






I bought this little mare two years ago, she's only 31.5" but has eighteen hands worth of personality










And here is my keeper of the 2010 foals



HMM Buckeroos Lady Sensation, she was a week old in the first photo, and a yearling in the second.


----------



## orin

such beautiful horses you all have!

kinsky mini master rebel AKA gino











looking glass monte carlo II AKA carlos


----------



## Hill Haven Farms




----------



## WillowDust

The is Willow My Mare (And there is a Foal in her gonna be born August-ish 2012)


----------

